# Unable to open Web-mail attachments "Access Denied".



## inafrancis (Apr 24, 2008)

Using windows 98Se, Peoplepc Web-mail, IE 5. When openi/downloading attachments to mail, as soon as download begins an error message appeard that says"Access to specific device, path, or file is denied. "C:/windows/temporary internet files/content. IE5/xws80zz2/unknown-1[1]" I did a search of posts and thought I found an answer, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Try cleaning out your temporary files using a program such as ccleaner.
You can find ccleaner at http://www.ccleaner.com

In the main program, under the cleaner tab there should be an analyze button at the bottom. Click that, then click run cleaner on the opposite side.


----------



## inafrancis (Apr 24, 2008)

Ccleaner relieved my wallet of $20.00 and that seems to be the only thing that was removed. Ccleaner downloaded and ran fine but my original problem remains unchanged. Can you help.....Please!!!!!


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

CCleaner should not have cost you any money as it is a free program(unless you voluntarily donated money). If that didn't work then I suggest you make sure your PoP settings are correct and set to work with your email provider's server. After that, I'm not sure how to help.


----------



## inafrancis (Apr 24, 2008)

Ccleaner's website clearly states that the cleaner is free, however, you cannot download or use the program unless you make a "voluntary" contribution of $20>00 or more. Believe me, I tried everything on the site before I donated money.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

CCleaner *IS* free and had no problems downloading it here:

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds

Is the problem you mention specific to one download and one website?

Why are you running IE5 when you should be using IE6 SP1?

How up to date are you with antivirus protection and malware scanners?

Zee


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

From CCleaner main page, click on *Download CCleaner now...*
This takes you to page I show below.
The File Hippo link takes you to file hippo where you can download current version, or any number of older versions.
The Alternative Download immediately started the download of ccsetup206.exe from ccleaners website.
No need to pay money of any kind.

If you didn't get the page I show below, then you may have been hijacked by malware.
Can you download other files without error? Try www.oldversion.com and download something to test.
Also, have you tried clearing the Temporary Internet Files cache from IE Tools | Internet Options? CCleaner should have cleared this, but can't hurt to try it from here as well. A corrupt cache could cause problems, clearing it might correct it.

Jerry


----------

